

Google's Project Oxygen: Build a better boss - d_c


======
MaysonL
Now, if their philanthropic arm were able to apply this data-driven approach
to education...

------
nussbi
ah, found it:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/business/13hire.html?_r=1&...](http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/13/business/13hire.html?_r=1&src=busln)

------
nussbi
?

